# Wood veneer art combined mother of pearl inlay art - 2



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

this time it's a neoclassical style dining table


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

very elegant craftsmanship !!
where are the videos of actually cutting out the places where the inlay goes ?
very beautiful project.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Those ladies have really stead hands! I'd also like to see the veneering of this table (or another) to see how y'all cut the inlay, fitting, gluing, etc.

David


----------

